
A Neural Architecture Able to Learn and Communicate Through Natural Language - Schiphol
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0140866
======
YeGoblynQueenne
_The first example involves counting skills, ability to compare small numbers,
ability to associate the words "your friend" to a known person, ability to
retrieve information about her age from the LTM, ability to use personal
pronouns._

Leaving aside the bit about learning to count, I don't see that the paper
shows how the system displayed any 'ability to associate the words "your
friend" to a known person'.

The input to the system that represents said friend is a set of phrases:

 _As the system has no sensory input, apart from that provided by the text-
based interface, all the information must be provided in the form of input
sentences._

In particular, the information about the friend in question is in the form of
sentences:

 _The sentences of this dataset have been prepared by personifying the system
in a four years old little girl in her social environment, which includes the
two parents, a sister, a friend, two cousins, the four grandparents, two
aunts, two uncles and six other children, for a total number of twenty
persons._

At best they showed their system can recognise sentences that refer to a
specific person, but recognition, or knowledge, of an actual person, is going
to take a lot more than that.

To be honest, I don't think they show anything else than an elaborate natural
language interface to a database.

------
auvrw
github link

[https://github.com/golosio/annabell](https://github.com/golosio/annabell)

